# Trying to remember old webcomic title…



## Ash Sukea (Dec 15, 2022)

It involved a (female?) vampire and a (male?) werewolf. 

    The vampire wanted to rule the land and assumed the werewolf was it’s thrall. 
  In truth the werewolf actually loved them and wasn’t enthralled at all. 
It was the werewolf who would secretly monkeywrench the vampire’s world domination plans and when the vampire became despondent due to failure would offer wise advice on bettering themselves, which the vampire would twist and misconstrue. 
It took forever for the vampire to realize the werewolf was acting out of love because the vampire had forgotten what love was.


----------

